# PRAYER CATCHER



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hang in your window. It will send your prayers on their journey or gather the prayers and bring them into your home.

Material needed:  Small amount of #10 crochet cotton.  Hook size 1.   A 3 inch metal circle.

Start with chain 6, join with slip stitch

Row 1: *chain 7; sc into circle.*  Repeat from* to* seven more times. Join with slip stitch to first chain 7 loop.  (8 loops made)

Row 2:  In the first of the 7 loops do *3sc; 3hdc; 3dc; chain 1;  3dc; 3hdc and 3sc.  Slip stitch to next chain 7 loop*.  Repeat from * to * around.  You will have 8 prayer catcher loops.

Row 3:  Slip stitch up the side of the first prayer catcher loop to the chain one space. Do not twist.  *Sc in the ch 1 space then attach to metal ring by holding the ring close to work sc around ring 11 times. *    Repeat from * to * around ending with a slip stitch to starting sc. DO NOT FASTEN OFF.  Chain 50 for a hanging loop.  Attach hanging loop back to the ring.	

The 8 loops stand for health, healing, happiness, strength, comfort, courage love and above all laughter.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Very attractive, I have placed it on my 'must do' list. Thank you


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice idea..they're all very pretty~


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I will try that this afternoon ,Thank you.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you so much. Will make some this afternoon. Sending you a pray for your thoughtfulness.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you; just what I needed.

Edna C


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

What a great item for a craft table, you could add the meaning of it and attach it to it. Very nice-nanad


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. Mama would love one of these. I have saved this for that reason. It is beautiful!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am glad you like my idea. They really take very little time to make. All my family and friends have them hanging in the windows of their homes and cars. 
I should have mentioned I also posted it on my blog. Blog is in my signature.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing another lovely pattern.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I love the sentiment and they are very pretty too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are lovely! I have "Dream Catchers" all over my house.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Good Morning: Really wonderful item. Where do you get the rings? Also how do you get to your blog?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning, The link to my blog is my signature line and shows up below the pictures. http://jinxedoneknits.tumblr.com/
I bought the rings at Hobby Lobby.


Schatzie said:


> Good Morning: Really wonderful item. Where do you get the rings? Also how do you get to your blog?


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

oh love it have to do this, on my list


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is very pretty, thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you. I will be making some of these for the church fair. They are so pretty.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice! I wrote down the pattern and will try it after my little boy is off to school. Thank you.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nice. Must try, will hang in the new apartment WHEN we find one.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I love these...too bad I don't crochet....maybe you ought to think about selling....Good job..


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah another for Christmas gifts, Thank you


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. I love these and they are right up my ally for gifts. I mail many flat gifts for Christmas and these are perfect. Your work is so nice and professional.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am glad many of you like my idea. I agree they would make nice presents, especially for those that have everything. They indeed are easy and inexpensive to mail. Nice to include in a get well, house warming, or birthday card.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you so much, I have it on my wish list now.


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

oh how I wish I could crochet. These are beautiful and look so delicate. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

That is so lovely anything similar in knitting as I'm still trying to crochet ....and losing lol


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

They also make lovely Christmas tree ornaments when done in metallic thread or like snowflakes.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Those are lovely! I have "Dream Catchers" all over my house.


Yes, really lovely...and ditto the dream catchers all over my house.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice l would like to try to make them l think they would make a nice pick you up gift for someone who is ill or feeling low, thank you for sharing


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely sentiment.


----------



## Patricia Opalka (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.... Greatly appreciated.....


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

What a wonderful idea!! Love yours......"sigh", wish I could find a knitting pattern for them.....going to go look and see if I can!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I am going to make these to go with my prayer shawls that I give to a hospice.


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/dls/erica-harbin-designs/25073?filename=A_Dreamcatcher_for_Leah.pdf


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Great idea for gifts for kids of all ages. I too have dream catches in my home.

SEA


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What a nice idea. I have made dozens of Dreamcatchers by macramé and weaving, but I like this idea too! Thankyou.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

regencylover said:


> They also make lovely Christmas tree ornaments when done in metallic thread or like snowflakes.


Ooh, great idea, thanks!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very pretty - I have the pattern saved - thanks for sharing.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I have always admired the dream catchers and now I can do a prayer catcher.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Now that is great idea. Thnx.


----------



## janta (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you. I will make some for the hospice shop I work in


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow I love these and plan on making some.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope to see some pictures. It seems everyone is thinking of making them for others. Aren't we a nice group of crafters?


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hang in your window. It will send your prayers on their journey or gather the prayers and bring them into your home.
> 
> Material needed: Small amount of #10 crochet cotton. Hook size 1. A 3 inch metal circle.
> 
> ...


Love these!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I will e making some for add- gifts for Christmas.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here are a couple of mine. They are snapped up as soon as I can finish them. Daughter and granddaughters love them. I did use a little heavier thread.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

thank you so much for sharing this. trying to come up with a catchy poem to go with it, ordered rings and many in my future, such a nice gift....


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Those are lovely! I have "Dream Catchers" all over my house.


I also have "Dream Catchers" and a Witches Ball. I believe the Dream Catchers began with the native Americans.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

dream catchers are from the Navajo Native American Indians, I don't care for them but love the prayer catcher alot.....


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

tell me about the Witches Ball. a new one to me.....


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

gakernil said:


> tell me about the Witches Ball. a new one to me.....


They are a colored glass ball with fine filaments inside. Legend of the Witch Ball is that they were hung in the window for protection against evil spells and negativity. It is said that the beauty of the orbs attract negative spirits and their energy inside the glass Witch Ball. They are believed to be the precursor of the balls on Christmas trees. I have a beautiful turquoise one hanging in my window.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

gakernil said:


> dream catchers are from the Navajo Native American Indians, I don't care for them but love the prayer catcher alot.....


I love the beads and the feathers on the dream catchers. They are so decorative.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you that is a nice gift for someone. rlmayknit


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern. I would love to make this for young couples preparing for marriage in our church, but larger and with yarn. Do you think you could use 4 ply yarn, I wonder about the size of the hoop? Do you think it is possible?

I've been looking for a great idea, and I think this is it. I' d appreciate any suggestions you would have to share with me! Thank you, I am excited about this beautiful project!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, I think that would work. I think cotton might be a better choice for a heavier yarn. If I were going to make a large one, I would make the catcher first. Measure that and buy a hoop the correct size. Would love to see a picture. 


oannejay said:


> Thank you for this pattern. I would love to make this for young couples preparing for marriage in our church, but larger and with yarn. Do you think you could use 4 ply yarn, I wonder about the size of the hoop? Do you think it is possible?
> 
> I've been looking for a great idea, and I think this is it. I' d appreciate any suggestions you would have to share with me! Thank you, I am excited about this beautiful project!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I appreciate your suggestion. I have a project to finish now, and will try to get this started. I will send you a picture if it works out. If some one else tries to enlarge this pattern, add it to this link. Your idea is so perfect for my project!! I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern. I also have dream catchers in my bedrooms but this is unique and gorgeous. Going to give it a try.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

what designs are in each of these prayer catchers?


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

check page 1 to see the picture and directions


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank You....after seeing this I taught myself to crochet last night so I can add these to my prayer shawls.

I want to figure out each of the patterns to make a variety. On page one I thought I just saw one pattern......will look again.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

It might look different from different yarn, Some one added more on another page. I think the thicker yarn looks fuller and nicer. I think you could use other flowers, just attach the same way. If you just started you might want to stick to the pattern for the first try, at least.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

very very nice


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will be putting on my to-do list also. They are so nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

All the pictures show the same pattern. Yes, they are made using different weight yarn/thread and different size hooks.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very well done. Thank you for sharing. I think the heavier thread looks very nice.


firecracker4 said:


> Here are a couple of mine. They are snapped up as soon as I can finish them. Daughter and granddaughters love them. I did use a little heavier thread.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

What is the thickest yarn you used for the Prayer Catchers? I am not that good with fine thread and I think the Prayer Catchers are beautiful.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

If I just self taught myself to crochet yesterday and the night before should I use the thinner yarn or thicker? 
I cannot believe that I saw this and had to make it so I u tubed learn to crochet and now I can do it!!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

jinx said:


> Very well done. Thank you for sharing. I think the heavier thread looks very nice.


Aw, shucks, Judith :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You could try a baby weight yarn. I believe it would be easier than thread. However, you will need to get a larger hoop. Finish the catcher and then buy a hoop to fit. I would make one to test it for you, but Dr. promises to slap my fingers if I pick up a hook this week.


Irish knitter said:


> If I just self taught myself to crochet yesterday and the night before should I use the thinner yarn or thicker?
> I cannot believe that I saw this and had to make it so I u tubed learn to crochet and now I can do it!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't need to have anything happen to your fingers. Thanks for the info. I would do better with a light weight yarn over the finer thread. My mother crocheted with the finer thread and made beautiful scarfs and dollies, which I still have.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

I will be including one of these with each of my knitted prayer shawls and prayer-ghans! Thank you! ! !


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am glad you like my idea. They really take very little time to make. All my family and friends have them hanging in the windows of their homes and cars.
> I should have mentioned I also posted it on my blog. Blog is in my signature.


Thanks for sharing, they are lovely and love the idea. Wish I could crochet.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice.........if anyone in the UK can make me one I will gladly buy it from you. I cannot crochet but I love this and the sentiment, thank you...please send me a PM.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

bettytee said:


> Very nice l would like to try to make them l think they would make a nice pick you up gift for someone who is ill or feeling low, thank you for sharing


I so agree..........there are lots of people/friends I know going through a bad time at the moment, it is a lovely gesture. )


----------



## TGYsMom (Oct 13, 2014)

This is a definite to do!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am glad many of you like my idea. I agree they would make nice presents, especially for those that have everything. They indeed are easy and inexpensive to mail. Nice to include in a get well, house warming, or birthday card.


That's exactly what I was thinking I always like including something that I made.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

I love that these are prayer catchers! Also, they are very pretty. Thanks for the pattern and for sharing! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

wish someone could come up with a catchy little ditty to attach to it for a gift, I am not good in that dept.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful pattern. Thank you for posting. Bet I will be making a bunch of these soon.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I made one of your prayer catchers last night. I was really desperate to try one but I didn't have a 3 inch ring. I took a plastic bracelet that was 2 and half inches. Uunfortunately the prayer catcher turned out too small. I even changed the crochet hook to a G instead of a I. Maybe next week I can get a chance to go to Hobby Lobby or JoAnn's.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If the prayer catcher is too small, I suggest using a heavier thread or getting a 2 inch ring. I have rings of all sizes and thread of all weights. I mix and match. 


grandmann said:


> I made one of your prayer catchers last night. I was really desperate to try one but I didn't have a 3 inch ring. I took a plastic bracelet that was 2 and half inches. Uunfortunately the prayer catcher turned out too small. I even changed the crochet hook to a G instead of a I. Maybe next week I can get a chance to go to Hobby Lobby or JoAnn's.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

jinx said:


> If the prayer catcher is too small, I suggest using a heavier thread or getting a 2 inch ring. I have rings of all sizes and thread of all weights. I mix and match.


Heavier thread I think would make it worst, I did use a lace fine yarn. I like the openness of the petals. Even using this fine yarn it looked to pushed together. I need to find a larger ring to bring out the openness.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess I am confused. I was thinking if the catcher was too small, you wanted it larger to fit the ring. You know best as you have it right in front of you. Let me know how it works out. Pictures would be wonderful.


grandmann said:


> Heavier thread I think would make it worst, I did use a lace fine yarn. I like the openness of the petals. Even using this fine yarn it looked to pushed together. I need to find a larger ring to bring out the openness.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

jinx said:


> I guess I am confused. I was thinking if the catcher was too small, you wanted it larger to fit the ring. You know best as you have it right in front of you. Let me know how it works out. Pictures would be wonderful.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah, a picture is worth 1,000 words. I would say the ring was too small and the catcher was too large. We agree, but are saying it differently. It is very pretty, and I agree it would look nicer in a bigger ring.


----------



## Mary A (Jul 15, 2011)

I love your Prayer Catchers but is there any chance to convert the crochet pattern to a knit pattern???? I have not been able to learn to crochet yet.

thanks
Mary A


----------



## Mary A (Jul 15, 2011)

I love your Prayer Catchers but is there any chance to convert the crochet pattern to a knit pattern???? I have not been able to learn to crochet yet.

thanks
Mary A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mary A said:


> I love your Prayer Catchers but is there any chance to convert the crochet pattern to a knit pattern???? I have not been able to learn to crochet yet.
> 
> thanks
> Mary A


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-dreamcatcher-for-leah


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

jinx said:


> Hang in your window. It will send your prayers on their journey or gather the prayers and bring them into your home.
> 
> Material needed: Small amount of #10 crochet cotton. Hook size 1. A 3 inch metal circle.
> 
> ...


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hang in your window. It will send your prayers on their journey or gather the prayers and bring them into your home.
> 
> Material needed: Small amount of #10 crochet cotton. Hook size 1. A 3 inch metal circle.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this pattern.. Off to ACMoore to get some rings. Everyone seems excited about this lovely pattern. They make me happy just looking at them. 
:-D Thank you.


----------



## jbent10 (Sep 26, 2014)

I would like to reply to the hot pad thingy to get dishes out of the oven. I would like the pattern please.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Are you talking about the one on my blog? The link to that is

http://www.mielkesfarm.com/diagonal_hotpad.htm


jbent10 said:


> I would like to reply to the hot pad thingy to get dishes out of the oven. I would like the pattern please.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Love this idea xx


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for posting, I missed the first post. I have been looking for something I could make for a gift exchange. always something small and handmade. These are perfect, but now I'll have to find the rings.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern I love the idle of your prayers catchers the way you send out the prayers and then they bring prayers back to you.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Apr 26, 2017)

Just love the prayer catcher. I'm making these with #10 thread but not sure about the size hook to be used. What is a size 1 hook? Is this 1 mm? I use Clover stainless steel for thread but never have seen size 1??.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

What a lovely reminder, 3 years later. I never made one before, but now will be a great time. Thanks for sharing the pattern and the message!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I was thinking of using lids from yogurt --cutting out the center with a utility knife for a ring. The yarn would cover the plastic. Bracelets sound good too. I am big on recycling!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have to find the metal rings, so I can get started making some.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## knittter (Apr 12, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## VermontChef (Dec 31, 2013)

Today has been a magical day with wonderful gift ideas I can make and give to friends and family. Thank you!!


----------



## Joyce McCarthy (Mar 30, 2012)

does anyone know if there is a tutorial for the prayer catcher?
I am having trouble following the written instructions.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joyce McCarthy said:


> does anyone know if there is a tutorial for the prayer catcher?
> I am having trouble following the written instructions.


Send jinx a private message, the pattern is hers.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That is really neat! This is kind of like the prayer squares!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi. I have been very sick. Would be glad to help you. However, I am not up to it right now. Maybe in a week. There are having been other topics on the Prayer Catcher. Have you done a search to see if the past topics are helpful? I will get back to you.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/search-topic-list?q=prayer+catcher&sectnum=0&username=


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

These are very pretty, it’s nice that they can be used all year. Sharron


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, I love these and must have a try....they would make great little gifts


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Can these be for whatever you are praying for?


----------

